# Time Machine et Freebox Delta accès impossible ?



## Christophe31 (24 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Je suis sous Mojave 10.14.3, relié en ethernet à une Freebox Delta. Il m'est impossible d'utiliser le DD de la Freebox comme une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Quand je vais dans préférences Systèmes -> Time Machine -> Je vois bien le disque en question et si je veux m'y connecter, j' ai le message :
La connexion au serveur "Freebox Server" a échoué.
Le version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n'est pas prise en charge. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre le problème.

Et celui là 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5for4smg5ybfycb/Capture d’écran 2019-02-24 à 08.20.57.png?dl=0







Je préciser que sur la Freebox le partage Mac est activé
Que j'ai accès depuis mon mac au disque Time Machine en question en smb ou en ftp....

Une idée ?


----------



## phiphi74130 (26 Février 2019)

Même problème chez moi, mais bon je m'en fou un peu, je passe par ma tour sous openmediavault, la sa fonctionne nickel


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2019)

Si un Modo peux fermer ce post il fait double avec celui-ci :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/freebox-delta-time-machine.1311100/#post-13391435
Merci


----------

